# Disney's Vero Beach Resort



## carl2591 (Jun 28, 2015)

hi to all,

will be in Sebastian at oyster pointe for July 4th week traveling with 2 teenage girls. They are wanting to have some beach time and was wondering about if possible to get on DVB to get beach access with lower risk than say a public beach.

I know some DVC locations are gated and not sure about this one. 

If anyone was going to be onsite DVB, that might help a fellow tugger out that would be great.

Will be arriving to Oyster Pointe fri july 3rd from NC.  

If you have info or can help with beach access for two teenage girls, well behaved "A" high school raising Sr.  students, that would be GREAT, as tony the tiger would say.. 

thanks and have a wonder sunny day.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 28, 2015)

There is public beach access next door.
You could probably wander into the resort without much difficulty.:ignore:
Someone will usually hold the gate open for you for the pool.  
I don't think they will let you park on site unless you told them you were going to eat lunch at the restaurant.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 28, 2015)

carl2591 said:


> hi to all,
> 
> will be in Sebastian at oyster pointe for July 4th week traveling with 2 teenage girls. They are wanting to have some beach time and was wondering about if possible to get on DVB to get beach access with lower risk than say a public beach.



Curious:  what "risk" are you referring to?


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 28, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Curious:  what "risk" are you referring to?


Yeah, that's the big question for me too.  

What kind of risk are you concerned about -- water conditions, sharks, man-of-war, boys with no brains...?

If you're staying where I think you are, you are on the mainland, not on the beach.  If so, no matter where you go, it's gonna be a drive, but probably anywhere along A1A should be fine. I think most of the beaches in that part of Florida will be pretty uncrowded, maybe even deserted.

If you're concerned about swimming conditions, I would go to a public beach because you will have lifeguards who are paying close attention to things.  

At most private beaches, you won't have lifeguards.  I know DVC-VB has lifeguards at their pool, but I doubt if they have them on the beach.


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 29, 2015)

there you go.. hit the nail on the head.. boys with no brains & deserted beaches could be considered a risk for two teenagers especially during a holiday times. 

call me overprotective but the world now is not the same world "we" grow up in. 

I appreciate you concern and your suggestions. 




JimMIA said:


> Yeah, that's the big question for me too.
> 
> What kind of risk are you concerned about -- water conditions, sharks, man-of-war, boys with no brains...?
> 
> If you're staying where I think you are, you are on the mainland, not on the beach.  If so, no matter where you go, it's gonna be a drive, but probably anywhere along A1A should be fine. I think most of the beaches in that part of Florida will be pretty uncrowded, maybe even deserted.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 30, 2015)

carl2591 said:


> there you go.. hit the nail on the head.. boys with no brains & deserted beaches could be considered a risk for two teenagers especially during a holiday times.


Well, I think much of the beach area nearby Sebastian is going to be very low-density.  I would probably go to the state park at Sebastian Inlet, but I'm only marginally familiar with that area. Maybe some local residents can offer better advice. 

The other alternative would be for Dad to stay with them -- not right with them, but within sight.  I do that when I take my daughter and her BFF to baseball games.  BFF Mom and I sit 4-5 rows behind them to give them their space, but still be able to ensure their safety.  Works great, and after 10 minutes they don't even know we're there.  Until they need money, of course! 





> call me overprotective but the world now is not the same world "we" grow up in.


No, I'd call you *realistic*.  It's too bad we have to think that way -- but we DO have to think that way.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 1, 2015)

I was just at DVC Vero a few months ago.

There is an attendant at the entrance of the resort.   In order to drop off there you would need to tell them you are eating at a restaurant.

The entire place requires key cards (all pool areas and the beach access).    They could walk through the lobby and get to the main walkway and then go to the beach.   But, there is key access cards on the decking down to the beach.   They work one way - either to get on the beach or off the beach.  Can't remember.

If you own DVC.....maybe a call to the front desk to see if they will allow you to visit is the best way.   

But, I would caution about the beach there.   Riptides can be strong and they have no lifeguards.   When we were there in April, the weather was beautiful, but most people stayed at the pool.  Very few people on the beach.   If they needed help for whatever reason, they may not have a lot of people to turn to.


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 1, 2015)

I hear you on the needing money part.. Both the girls, daughter and BF, have jobs so they know to bring money.. I buy food, gas, boat rental and drive but that about it. 

I will get them to check out the area around the DVC, VB to be around people and a nice beach area in looking around the area on SAT. 

We have been to the Inlet state park area to watch sea turtles come and go and that is a good area to be on the beach.


----------



## PinkTink63 (Jul 4, 2015)

JimMIA said:


> Yeah, that's the big question for me too.
> 
> What kind of risk are you concerned about -- water conditions, sharks, man-of-war, boys with no brains...?
> 
> ...



There is a life guard station right next to DVB. We always swim there!


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 5, 2015)

do they have a big fireworks display on the 4th at DVC, Vb.. we were in sebastian standing on the pier to the boats, at oyster bay, watching the fireworks being shot of an island (pelican Island i believe) just across from the freedom park and could see off in the distance past the sebastian fireworks more fireworks. 

It was a nice big display that lasted for a good 20 or so min and towards the end it was a bunch of shots going off at the same time.. 

I have seen the firework that Disney does at Celebration and it was close to that kinda display.. big and lots...

just wondering if that be what we were seeing.. In looking at  google map the angle and distance makes sense.


----------

